# Alofone



## irinet

Bună,
Avem pe aici cunoscători de fonetică și  fonologie? Dacă da, care sunt alofonele lui 'h'? Sau litera 'h' se pronunță  în orice situație?
De exemplu, e vreo diferență între 'cehi' și 'hrană'?


----------



## irinet

Chiar m-ai pus pe gânduri: un afon - doi afoni, respectiv un alofon-doi alofoni?
Eu mă gândisem la un fonem - două foneme și pe aici știam că se spune 'alofone'. E vorba de pluralul neologismelor și regula care se aplică. Cine știe?


----------



## farscape

La dicţionar zice _un alofon_ - _două alofone_ dacă vorbim de foneme. Altfel pluralul este _allophone-i_ (definiţie după wiki: "In Quebec, an *allophone* is a resident, usually an immigrant, whose mother tongue or home language is neither English nor French."

Best,
.


----------



## irinet

Deci, practic ar avea 2 pluraluri, în funcție de ce anume reprezintă. Eu știam doar primul sens. E interesant să aflu că se poate referi și la persoane. Cred că e o extindere semantică.


----------



## farscape

E o extindere quebecoasă, ca să zic așa , care rezolvă și problema sunetului "h" prin omitere 

Later,

.


----------

